# Lynnhaven 8/19 Am



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Here was the start of a NO SKUNK day. Then it was followed by this. Then proceeded to find this, and low and behold this. But this is what came home.....SORRY SKUNK....PEACE OUT


----------



## mack52 (Apr 26, 2005)

Nice work on those pups


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Damn Tug; way to show me up you SOB!  Let me guess...slack tide under the bridge /w a fishfinder? Sounds like a Clue game


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty work, same spot and bait that worked on Thurs. ?? Any company from the guys in the Renken ??


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

jay b said:


> Pretty work, same spot and bait that worked on Thurs. ?? Any company from the guys in the Renken ??


Yes they were there, but i kinda pup blocked em this time


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> Damn Tug; way to show me up you SOB!  Let me guess...slack tide under the bridge /w a fishfinder? Sounds like a Clue game


How'd ya guess Prof. Plum  .......Tried & True method......PEACE OUT...Col.Mustard


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Tug, I saw your truck at the launch. Real pretty! Were those Westin Brush guards and steps?


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Galen knowing those guys they'll be there until the bite is over. After that they'll tell their freinds.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I fished that evening there, caught some small pups on mullet near marker 8... also managed some decent sea bass on gulp peelers. Nice fish man... looks like a blast.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

redgrappler said:


> Tug, I saw your truck at the launch. Real pretty! Were those Westin Brush guards and steps?


Yes they are Westin Nerf Bars, just added the ARB Bull Bumper...still gotta get my driving lights though. Then I start planning Phase 3....PEACE OUT.


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*What are the artificials in the pictures*

Tug, I thought you used FM. What are the artificials in the pictures? Looks like 1 was on a Gulp shrimp and one bag looks like Gulp peelers. I have been using FM and doing well - 5 Sunday evening at the opposite end of the grass from the bridge but have always wondered about Gulp baits.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

Scuba Mike said:


> Tug, I thought you used FM. What are the artificials in the pictures? Looks like 1 was on a Gulp shrimp and one bag looks like Gulp peelers. I have been using FM and doing well - 5 Sunday evening at the opposite end of the grass from the bridge but have always wondered about Gulp baits.


You are correct 4" Gulp Shrimp & 2" Peeler Crab.They have produced very well for me when I have run out of FM's  .........PEACE OUT.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------

